# Just humbled...



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mike (raisin) sent one hellacious bomb my way today. I was totally blown away by this:



A late 70s RyJ PC (older than me!), an early 80s Dunhill monte2 (also older than me!), a 94 punch punch (i was in 7th grade when that one was made lol), a 96 CoRo (woohoo my freshman year of HS), and a 98 Trini fundadore (flat out awesome smoke, and my junior year of HS!).

Holy farkin chit Mike, that was just crazy! I'm really at a loss of words over this one bro.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1980 Monte #2 !!!! 

Holy Moly Mike ! WTG !!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy Smitty !


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I hope I look that good after 30+ years. Those sticks don't look a day over. . . a day old?

Awesome bomb, enjoy those smokes and treat them well, they have some age on them.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

NICE hit!!

Enjoy those sticks!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WOWThat is simply awesome.

Grats VS & WTG Mike.

Shawn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very nice indeed, raisin. 

Enjoy them, 'smitty.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my god. Mike you actually did it.

Smitty, well deserved from what I've heard.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Helluva hit, Mike. And nice pics VS. 

Enjoy. And let us know how those smoke!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wow...that's a nice hit


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

There is just something weird about smoking a cigar that is older than you. No, not weird...freakin' awesome. 

Nice hit.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

that is awsome
:w


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome hit on an awesome gorilla. Enjoy em Joe. About time someone smacked you around a little.:sl


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

VS, I am surprised one of wasn't lit in the picture already! :dr


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I knew this was coming - nice job Raisin.

Enjoy them Joe.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very friggin nice!!!! :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW! Damn nice job raisin


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Raisin nailed you good! Congrats & enjoy!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

GULP....nice...very nice.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

The cigars are great, but, man...a 1980 Monte is OLDER THAN JOE?!?  

DAMNED WHIPPERSNAPPERS!!! :c 

Teheheheh...I keeeeed....I keeeeed....wonderful bomb for a wonderful little bo...err...BOTL.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It couldn't have happened to a nicer Guy- hope you enjoy every one!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

raisin said:


> It couldn't have happened to a nicer Guy- hope you enjoy every one!


Agreed..and from a nicer person. Very well played Mike...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Joe, it's hard to think of a more deserving BOTL...congrats, and I know you will enjoy them!

Great hit Mike, truly one of the best I've seen. 

p.s.....Maybe Taboada can sneak out of smitty's basement while he smokes that 70's RyJ.....


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice smokes, nice play, and generous brother! Doesn't get much better.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

man joe, you got smacked!
way to go raisin


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice hit, Mike!! Just to see Joe put back on his heels is a something rare. Amazing selection of smokes!!!

Enjoy each and everyone, Joe. Hardest part is deciding which one....oh the problems you have to suffer through :r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Helluva bomb. Nice hit Mike.

T


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice job Raisin!!! Enjoy the goodness, Joe!!

CBF:w


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

To humble someone who has a custom roller (where has Taboada been lately? ) in his basement takes some major firepower.
Awesome job Raisin, and enjoy the smokes Joe. A very deserving BOTL!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

If anyone here deserves it, then you do. Very nice hit Raisin.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Like Smitty needs more cigars.


Just remember, Joe has bombing tourettes.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

WTG!! That'll learn him!

-Matt-


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Now, that is the way to take it to Smitty, WTG!! Enjoy Joe!





However, you have now violated "Raney's Rule". :r 

:ms NCRM


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Absolutely awesome hit on one of the most generous BOTL I know. Congrats all around.


----------

